# "TAG DER OFFENEN TÜR" bei RÄDERWERK in Hannover



## Brook (10. April 2007)

Der Fuchs muss euch da gleich noch mal was mit auf den Weg geben - jetzt, am kommenden SAMSTAG könnt ihr mich alle besuchen kommen, quatschen, gucken, reden, Spezialisten um kreative Lösung fragen, vielleicht mal ein Lasten- oder Liegerad testfahren.

*Egal, hier das Programm:*

*10.00 Uhr *Die SchleichWegeTour
Treffen am alten Laden in der Marienstrasse u. dann geführte Tour auf besonders ruhigen Abschnitten aus der "Schleichwegekarte des ADFC" zum neuen Laden in der Hainhölzer Strasse - FULLYS erlaubt.

*11.00 Uhr *DieGutenAppetitTour
Machen Sie eine geführte Proberadtour mit unseren "leckersten" Fahrrädern und genießen sie im Anschluss daran unser herzhaftes oder auch süßes Essen (bitte rechtzeitig erscheinen, weil wir nicht BOC heissen u. alle Räder leider nur begrenzt zur Verfügung stehen).

*12.00 Uhr *Sieh, das Gute liegt so nah
Speziell ausgearbeitete Touren im Umland von Hannover. Der Reiseveranstalter "Lüders Radreisen" stellt überraschende Einblicke im Umkreis der Landeshauptstadt vor. Besonders geeignet für "Familien- oder Betriebsausflüge" - verstanden ;-)

*13.00 Uhr *DIE ROHLOFFNABE
Präsentation der Rohloffnabe mit 14 Gängen anhand eines besonderen Schnittmodells. Sehen sie der faszinierenden Technik bei der Arbeit zu --- meine EMPFEHLUNG, weil GEILSTE NABE DER WELT!!!

*14.00 Uhr *Die schräge Olivia mit den geraden Tönen
Wenn Sie sich nicht vorstellen können, wie ein Fagott und ein Einrad harmonieren können, sollten Sie dabei sein - hab auch schon eins (ein Einrad), kann aber weder Fagott spielen, noch Einrad sicher in irgendeine Richtung bewegen. Aber mal schaun ......

*15.00 Uhr *Die unglaubliche Reise der besonderen Art
Thorsten Haase von der "Landpartie" berichtet mit Dias von der Tour "NewYork per Fahrrad"

*16.00 Uhr *Per Fahrrad auf die Autobahn?
Martin Többen erläutert die Grundlagen der GPS-Technik u. die Möglichkeiten dieser immer beliebter werdenen Technik speziell für den Radfahrer.

*17.00 Uhr *Das Projekt "Elterntaxi"
Wir stellen eine Idee zur CO² - Reduktion vor. Fahren Sie Ihre Kinder per Tandem zur Schule. Die Firma 2plus2 stellt 8 Tandems abwechselnd verschiedenen Schulen zum Test zur Verfügung - WER WILL???

Für das leibliche Wohl ist natürlich gesorgt u. die Küche kann am Samstag kalt bleiben.

ADRESSE: Hainholzer Strasse 13 (Nähe Klagesmarkt), in HANNOVER

*www.raederwerk-hannover.de*

Küsschen - euer FUCHS .....


----------



## Quen (11. April 2007)

Hola!

Viel Erfolg am neuen Standort! 

Habt ihr auch "richtige" MTB-Tandems im Angebot, bzw. kann man ein solches bei euch auch mal testen? Hätte gerne ein MTB-Tandem, aber bin mir sooo unschlüssig, ob das überhaupt richtig genutzt werden würde.  

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (12. April 2007)

IN sind grade die Liegeräder mit 1. eine Person im LIEGEN vorn und 1. eine Person im SITZEN hinten .... bei Räderwerk geht im Übrigen ALLES!


----------



## Quen (12. April 2007)

Brook schrieb:


> IN sind grade die Liegeräder mit 1. eine Person im LIEGEN vorn und 1. eine Person im SITZEN hinten .... bei Räderwerk geht im Übrigen ALLES!


Hallo!

Na mir gehts ja nicht darum, was "in" ist...  

Habt ihr also auch MTB-Tandems im Laden? Bei anderen geht auch "viel" oder "alles", aber mir gehts ja darum, wer es auch schon *hat*.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Brook (12. April 2007)

Tandems können im Geschäft probegefahren werden, eine richtig dickes, fettes, stabiles MTB - Tandem jedoch leider NICHT.

Kom doch einfach trotzdem kurz vorbei, halte Ausschau nach dem Typen mit den Locken zum Zopf und lass dich vom RÄDERWERK zu Speis u. Trank einladen (alles umsonst).

Lohnt sich bestimmt .....


----------



## Brook (12. April 2007)

P.S.: Im Moment hab ich sogar ZWEI Demos, ein 8er und ein 9er ... eins von 04 und eins von 05 ;-)


----------

